# [Wet Thumb Forum]-shrimp enjoying tasty sweet potato treat!



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow! that red shrimps colouring is amazing ill have to keep an eye out for them at my lfs.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks! That is a Crystal Red Bee Shrimp, and they are more filter feeders than algae eaters. I've found they really enjoy the sweet potato, and Hagen Spirulina Algae wafers (which are mostly vegetable product rather than others which have a lot of fish meal, etc.), but I feed a wide variety of algae flake and wafer product to vary the diet a bit.


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

very cool pics!


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you Wally


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Forgot to ask; did you cook those first or dropped them raw? 


Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I microwaved the sweet potato first, then let it cool, and then scooped out a bit from the center for them


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, that is actually a cool and economical healthy kindda way









I bet my Amano will like it, too!

Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Give it a try!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sure will! I normally feed my fish and turtles whatever fruits and veggies I can salvage. Mangoes, bananas, watermelon, strawberry, carrots, lettuce, you name it, I fed it







So I think the shrimps will be much less picky. I will feed sweet potato to all of them then^^ We have several kinds down here in Houston; orange, yellow, even a new variety that's purple. It is pretty expensive but best tasting, in my opinion. Yeah, a purple yam!

Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow! A purple yam! I live in a very rural area of the South, and do not get the good selection of fruits and vegies I was used to growing up in Southern California. I can find more variety about an hour to an hour and a half, but that's a long way to go for a shopping trip!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

IMO, purple yam is the best tasting sweet potato there is; it is also much smaller than the yellow, white or orange so when you don't feel like eating a meal, you can just eat that







It is a bit more pricier than the others, though...

However, are there country fare there where farmers readily bring their crops for sell? I'd much prefer that kindda market than our standard grocery stores here. Not only do you get vegetables that are more fresh, but also you know where you are getting it from. In Texas, we have nothing but HEB(much similar to Randalls and Kroger, but more wide spread nowadays)

Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

There are farmer's markets, but again, not convenient to me. My area farmers mostly grow Tobacco (don't get me going about this!), but there is one guy who grows strawberries and brought them to the back door of my workplace a couple of weeks ago-those are some of the best strawberries I've ever had!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Mmmmm! Fresh strawberries..........yum! We just had a Strawberry Festival this past weekend here in the Pasadena area of Houston. There they had the world's largest strawberry short cake. I think it was at least 20'X30'. You just had to see it to believe it









Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow -- that's some shortcake! Did people get to eat it or was it just for show? A strawberry festival sounds really nice (YUMMY!). I sure wish our tobacco farmers would change to a more useful crop (besides all I hear is how bad the economy is for them).


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Actually, the big cake was for show, but they did have spares for people to buy and eat. The line was long; you wouldn't believe it







They even had poles all lined up around the cake just so that people wouldn't go in and touch it.
But yeah, tobacco.....what can I say







Now, if you also have weed farmers perhaps there could be a weed brownie festival, hehe See everyone all high and slow. Just kidding









Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

You laugh! There are woods all around me and there have been a few busts that I read in the paper and said "OMG -- that's my street!!!" I had heard the helicopters, but didn't realize what it was all about! There were 15 ft 'weed' plants!!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Strangely, I seem to recall my Botanist professor once told us that where she came from in NC, there was this forest full of hallucinogenic mushrooms. The side-effects are mild to nothing; probably one of the safest drugs







Wish I could remember its location, though.....

A really good friend of mine once told me he's had Jamaican drug dealers living next to his house. Much similar to your experience, he also saw it on TV; not sure if it was Cops. Think they got away in the end, though. It was in a really new and nice neighborhood, too. No one ever suspected anything different.

Now, how did we digress from feeding fruits to our shrimps to finding out drug dealers? hahaha

Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

LOL! I'm not sure but I'm good at going off on tangents...


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Since we are so prone to sidetracking, I thought it wouldn't hurt steer back toward the main subject.

Would you all think shrimps of any kind would be effective in consuming mosquito larvae? I am having this problem in my aquabowl; 2-gal with growing amount of hairgrass and 1 Lucens. No filtration because of the bowl's wider on the bottom and narrow neck structure. It is actually following Ms.Walstad's low-tech, soil substrate method. And oh yeah; lighting is retrofit 13-W 67,000K. The whole thing sits nicely on my desk; if anyone could recall I actually posted its pictures at the beginning of few months back. Amano, cherry, or ghost? Or should I just go with few guppies? Cherry barbs? Betta? Any idea appreciated









Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I wouldn't think the smaller shrimp like mine would go for the mosquito larvae. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if the mosquito larvae went after them! But, you may want to try some of the larger -- fish eating shrimp. The long-arm shrimps.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

That's a good point; thanks







I think I will go with the cherry barbs then, or other smaller fish. Them darn larvae are over-running the bowl!

Paul


----------

